

Copy.com: Announcing Fair Storage and 15GB for all - detoxified
https://copy.com/?r=usSPti&

======
natch
Did you do a feedback round? I have some:

1\. Please don't have the site ask me for permission to use notification
center before I even sign up. This opt-in step could happen later.

2\. As a potential user, I don't feel you need my first and last name right at
the outset. Other services get by with email and password. The longer your
signup form is, the more likely I am to bounce.

3\. Saying things like "The party is on" evokes feelings of wild, reckless
fun, not necessarily feelings I want associated with a service that I might
rely on to keep my data secure and available.

4\. As a logo, the origami figure does not convey anything positive that I can
think of for a file storage/syncing service, but it does convey some
negatives.

All that being said, 15GB, sweet! I'll definitely look into it.

------
minimaxir
The submitted link has a referral ID. (A la Dropbox)

~~~
DuskStar
Is that against the posting guidelines on HN? I remember it being that way...

On a more constructive note, referral bonuses are the main reason I use Copy
over Dropbox - 5gb per referral is just too good to pass up, especially when
compared to the measly 250mb that Dropbox gives. (500mb if you're a student)

